# New Orleans Hornets (44-21) vs. Chicago Bulls (26-39)



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

VS.










New Orleans Arena, New Orleans, LA
7:00pm CST











































































Preview​


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I had this game circled on my calendar for months. My two favorite teams. However my girlfriend has work and my best friend is out of town. So I'm trying to rustle up another friend to get to the game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

West is out,Paul will start


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Bennett Salvatore officiating his 1,500th game tonight.

Also, tonight is Koozie night.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hornets have 27 points and the only two Paul wasn't involved in was the stickback by Wells.Hopefully the bulls will stop hitting jumpers


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

wrights jumper is looking really smooth, he just took a 20 footer with no hesitation and it was butter. i must say im overjoyed in our little project, hes gonna be quite a player given time.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> Bennett Salvatore officiating his 1,500th game tonight.
> 
> Also, tonight is Koozie night.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

For god's sake take Pargo off Gordon...He's been even worse than usual defensively tonight


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

CP takes this game over.Noone wanted to hit a shot for him in the second half or he'd have had 20 assists


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow, nice comeback


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


>


:laugh:

So I take it you didn't make it there to get one of those?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Chris Paul. That's all I have to say right now about tonight's game.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> :laugh:
> 
> So I take it you didn't make it to get one of those?


No I did not. :curse:

I haven't seen him yet but Julian Wright seems to be playing good ball by the box score. 14 points in 18 minutes is nice...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> No I did not. :curse:
> 
> I haven't seen him yet but Julian Wright seems to be playing good ball by the box score. 14 points in 18 minutes is nice...


I've been rather impressed with Julian over the last couple of games. He brings it on both ends of the floor and you know Scott likes that.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'll send you a PM for a site where you can watch the games on the internet Geaux Tigers...It's annoying because you have to hit the links within a minute of when they come up,but it's better than nothing.

Boy this was a nice time for Bonzi to show up and give us a good game.I really don't understand why Melvin Ely didn't get some minutes guarding Gooden.Good lord the interior D was just terrible tonight.Gooden can't guard for crap either,so you give Melvin the ball on the block he probably gets Gooden in foul trouble.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tyson at the end of the video ... "I have never seen anything like that in my life. If he's not MVP, it's a d*mn shame!" :laugh:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Paul's Monster Performance in the Big Easy


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Just caught the highlights on Sportscenter, damn that guy can ball. Chandler's comments were hilarious too.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Ya know I'm upset about not getting to see Chris Paul takeover like he did, but I'm really ****ing pissed about missing koozie night...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Chris Paul was driving Stacy King CRAZY! All the dude could talk about was what they needed to do to 'take Paul down'.


----------

